# What does it take to organize a WCA competetion?



## theace (Mar 21, 2010)

I have no experience organizing one. However, I have participated in one and know how it should roll. I'm planning on organizing one in a club about 2 to 4 months down the line (maybe even later, depending on how things go). Where can I buy timers? For cheap? Any help appriciated!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 21, 2010)

I would contact John Louis and ask him what it would take, as he is the delegate for India. He should be able to help you out.


----------

